# Natal -RN | A capital do Rio Grande do Norte atualmente: 2019



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Linda cidade! A última vez que estive aí fiquei hospedado na casa de amigos na Rua Cavalo Marinho, na Ponta Negra, isso em 2008. Ia andando até a Praia, no final de tarde saía para comer uma tapioca no centrinho comercial que ficava numa grande avenida próxima, despertava o meu interesse as avenidas convergindo para o centro com nomes de ex-presidentes e também os nomes de bairros como Capim Macio e Alecrim, acho um charme. Bateu saudade!


----------



## Alvino Patrício (Nov 19, 2019)

jguima said:


> Linda cidade! A última vez que estive aí fiquei hospedado na casa de amigos na Rua Cavalo Marinho, na Ponta Negra, isso em 2008. Ia andando até a Praia, no final de tarde saía para comer uma tapioca no centrinho comercial que ficava numa grande avenida próxima, despertava o meu interesse as avenidas convergindo para o centro com nomes de ex-presidentes e também os nomes de bairros como Capim Macio e Alecrim, acho um charme. Bateu saudade!


Faz tem tempo em rs? Realmente é bem interessante os nomes das ruas, avenidas, e barrios de Natal.


----------



## Alvino Patrício (Nov 19, 2019)

cearês said:


> Natal foi a cidade que o skyscrapercity me apresentou que mais gostei. A sua geografia é ímpar, e tenho que dizer que na ausência desta a cidade não possuiria a beleza que tem. O Parque das Dunas e o Morro do Careca são paisagens naturais de deixar o mundo de queixo caído, rsrs. E você começou seus threads com o pé direito! Parabéns!


Obrigado! Realmente Natal é uma cidade de uma geografia interessante.


----------



## Alvino Patrício (Nov 19, 2019)

rrrjp said:


> Além de lindíssima, Natal é muito desenvolvida, uma das melhores cidades do Brasil, com certeza!


Sim, Natal é bem legal. Gosto muito da Zona Leste, pois mescla Modernidade com antiguidade.


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Natal é uma cidade linda, depois de Maceió é a cidade que mais tenho vontade de conhecer no Nordeste.

População de Natal ao longo dos censos:
Ano.......Urbana......Total........Metropolitana
1872 -.....................20.392
1890 -.....................13.725
1900 -.....................16.056
1910 -.....................27.032
1920 -.....................30.696
1940 -.....51.479.......54.836
1950 -.....98.027......103.215.....
1960 -....155.860.....162.537......188.240
1970 -....257.466.....264.379......297.707
1980 -....416.892.....416.892......505.321
1991 -....606.887.....606.887......826.208
2000 -....712.317.....712.317....1.042.390*
2010 -....803.739.....803.739....1.260.852
2019 -....884.122.....884.122....1.614.227
*Criada em 1997


----------



## gabriellorenzi (Dec 16, 2015)

Lindas as fotos! A viagem a Natal foi a que mais gostamos do Nordeste. As dunas de lá são de tirar o fôlego! Lugares lindos demais. Genipabú foi o nosso preferido.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Lindíssima 😱 Natal 👏


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Conheço no Nordeste, Salvador, Recife, Fortaleza e Natal e Natal foi a que eu mais gostei disparado, fiquei no bairro Petrópolis, gostei muito, ventaaaa uma barbaridade kkkk.
Pena ser tão violenta.


----------

